
Liquid Page – A bookmarklet to rearrange webpages – by [as] - xaverius
http://www.alexschreyer.net/programming/liquid-page-a-bookmarklet-to-rearrange-webpages/
======
stretchwithme
That is incredible. That makes the browser into a visualization tool. Can we
save the page? Resize the divs?

~~~
anigbrowl
Agreed. I would love to see this developed further, it has significant game-
changing potential. If one could save arrangements on pages whose elements
were consistently labeled, then people could swap their save files, and that
can lead to all sorts of other changes.

The web is in need of a shake up - it's a bit late to write an essay on why,
but would sum it up as 'siloed by design'. I think disintermediation offers a
way out of this - users should be able to take dynamic subsections from
websites, filter and recombine them. Publishers will naturally resist this
strongly because it upends a lot of typical web business models (a great many
websites run on the same principle as free magazines/papers and suffer from
the same faults as a consequence).

The ease of interaction here is what embedding * should* be like. Not sure
where it will lead, but I hope we'll find out.

~~~
stretchwithme
Yes, why can't you load pieces of sites in any arrangement you want?

The advertisers will have to get in there and make sure all the div names keep
changing, with unique ids on every request, to foil this ability.

